# Burton Hail Boot



## jcbmv11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the Hail boot? Opinions?

Does this boot run small, true, or big?


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Go to the shop and try them on. 

They are on the softer side.


----------



## sitbck (Jul 13, 2013)

Very soft boot and that's the way I like it. My first pair lasted 5 years. Tried forum's soft boot next and they were too stiff for me. Im going to get a new pair of hails. Anybody know of a softer boot?


----------



## sitbck (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh and the size was true.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I was a size down in some 2009 Hails 8.5, and they packed out pretty quickly. Like Jolly said, try them on, they may be wack for your feet.


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

Keep in mind the 2014 hails have had there flex beefed up to a 6.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

love my hails. 
for me the size was right on the money. 
Soft boot for sure, huge fan though


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the 2011 restricted hails. They're really comfortable and extremely light. I wear a 10.5 shoe and got a 9.5 boot. I would definitely try them on at a store before you buy them.


----------

